# DELL INSPIRON 6000 CD/DVD Drive Not Reading Any Disks... PLEASE HELP???



## MuziqInMe (Dec 10, 2007)

My Bad


----------



## Mon (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi!
You can easily resolve this issue if the issue is with all cd/dvds. The steps are:
I assume you are using windows xp.

1. Click on start and then click run. Type devmgmt.msc in the box and then press enter.
2. It will open device manager. Click on + sign next to cd/dvd option and then right click on the cd/dvd drive listed there and then click on uninstall. Confirm the warning.
3. Open another window. The steps are: Click on start and then run. Type regedit and press enter. It will open windows registry.

Then follow these simple steps:

Click on + sign next to HKey_Local_machine.
Click on + sign next to System.
Click on + sign next to Current Control set.
Click on + sign next to Control.
Click on + sign next to Class.
Then click on entry satrting from 4d36e965. It is 6th entry under class.
In the right part of the window if you see LowerFilters and UpperFilters then right click on them and delete them. Confirm the warnings.

Close all the windows and restart the system.
Check for the issue once you are back to windows.
If the issue is not resolved then try to reseat the cd drive.
The following link will help you:

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins6000/en/sm/opticald.htm#wp1034218

If nothing works then it can be windows corruption or cd drive failure. So just contact Dell support online.

Regards
Mon


----------



## Workstead (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey Mon.

This is an old post but I needed it today and it did exactly what you said it would do.

I couldn't read any cd's or dvd's and the system wouldn't let me install the driver.

All is well now.

Thanks for sharing.

Clem


----------

